# Drip Atomiser



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Something I have been looking for is a device I can drip a few drop of e-juice on... taste and then try another juice without going through the whole cleaning exercise.

Bottom line is I want to test a whole lot of juices one after another without all the hassle in-between. I saw a clip on YouTube about a "Drip Atomiser". Do these things still exist and can anyone make a recomendation?


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Something I have been looking for is a device I can drip a few drop of e-juice on... taste and then try another juice without going through the whole cleaning exercise.
> 
> Bottom line is I want to test a whole lot of juices one after another without all the hassle in-between. I saw a clip on YouTube about a "Drip Atomiser". Do these things still exist and can anyone make a recomendation?



When say cleaning, do you mean changing the wick and dry burn process?

If you are ok with swapping a wick out and dry burning the coil (the whole process takes like 2 minutes) then any RDA will do, I personally love my IGO-L and for me is quick and easy to change flavours.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> When say cleaning, do you mean changing the wick and dry burn process?
> 
> If you are ok with swapping a wick out and dry burning the coil (the whole process takes like 2 minutes) then any RDA will do, I personally love my IGO-L and for me is quick and easy to change flavours.



I was thinking of something I don't even have to change the wick... if my memory serves me right the frip atomiser doesn't have a wick and uses a simple coil and nothing else... you remove the drip tip... drop in 3-4 drops... put the drip tip back on and vape 5-8 times and then you are ready for the next flavour.

This search I'm currently on was after reading some of your posts on the IGO-L!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (23/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was thinking of something I don't even have to change the wick... if my memory serves me right the frip atomiser doesn't have a wick and uses a simple coil and nothing else... you remove the drip tip... drop in 3-4 drops... put the drip tip back on and vape 5-8 times and then you are ready for the next flavour.
> 
> This search I'm currently on was after reading some of your posts on the IGO-L!



I think this is what you're looking for Rob

http://eciggies.co.za/Atomizers?product_id=232


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Is that not the same concept as a cartridge? so there would be a wick in it, which means that you would get flavour mixing. I think Rob is looking for something that does not need a wick as he would like fresh flavour every times he changes liquids to try..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Is that not the same concept as a cartridge? so there would be a wick in it, which means that you would get flavour mixing. I think Rob is looking for something that does not need a wick as he would like fresh flavour every times he changes liquids to try..



@drew yes @BhavZ is right... that's not quite what I'm looking for... Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## drew (23/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Is that not the same concept as a cartridge? so there would be a wick in it, which means that you would get flavour mixing. I think Rob is looking for something that does not need a wick as he would like fresh flavour every times he changes liquids to try..



You can pop a 510 drip tip directly onto the atty without using the cartridge


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

drew said:


> You can pop a 510 drip tip directly onto the atty without using the cartridge



Mmmm that sounds interesting... OK will grab one and try it out! Thanks @drew!


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

@Rob Fisher - very soon in my vaping journey, I also had a major spurt of enthusiasm to get what you are talking about. 

So I bought something similar to what @drew suggested from eCiggies. It was a tiny thing that you screwed onto an EGO battery if I remember correctly. The idea was to drip a few drops, vape and then try with another juice. It was even called a dripping something - and the blurb on the site was great for tasting juices. 

It didn't work for me. Was not good. I couldn't use it. I have it wrapped in a piece of plastic somewhere at the back of my little vape box. 

You can always try new juices in the mPT2. Even without cleaning or changing coils or wicks or anything, I find after a about 10 vapes the new flavour is coming through quite well. It does depend on the juice you had in before. If the juice was say a strong and terrible tasting flavour, then another juice will likely be spoilt. But for reasonable juices that are quite similar and I have found surprisingly, even if they are not too similar, it still can work well to give you an idea.

BUT

If you really wan't to taste the juice properly, you have to change the wick or coil and clean.

This is where the IGO-L comes in
- not only does it have AWESOME flavour, 
- to change the wick (not the coil) is about a 5 minute procedure if you take your time and can be a 2 minute procedure if you get into the hang of it. 
- the upside here is you get no interference from the previous flavour
- and as I pointed out in my Kayfun/IGO-L piece, an unbelievable vape as well!

I have on a few occasions pre-prepared myself a few wicks from cotton and tested 4 or 5 different juices in the space of like half an hour. It really is the way to go in my opinion for tasting.

Your idea of dripping a few drops of this and then a few drops of that without changing any wick and not mixing the flavour to my knowledge doesn't exist. If you find it, let us know!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - very soon in my vaping journey, I also had a major spurt of enthusiasm to get what you are talking about.
> 
> So I bought something similar to what @drew suggested from eCiggies. It was a tiny thing that you screwed onto an EGO battery if I remember correctly. The idea was to drip a few drops, vape and then try with another juice. It was even called a dripping something - and the blurb on the site was great for tasting juices.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you @Silver, I find my IGO-L perfect for tasting different juices in a relatively short space of time, and if you are just tasting a juice then a relatively short wick should do as well, since one would really only need a few puffs to get the flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> This is where the IGO-L comes in
> - not only does it have AWESOME flavour,
> - to change the wick (not the coil) is about a 5 minute procedure if you take your time and can be a 2 minute procedure if you get into the hang of it.
> - the upside here is you get no interference from the previous flavour
> - and as I pointed out in my Kayfun/IGO-L piece, an unbelievable vape as well!



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! I was kinda hoping there was a special juice tester thingy... I hear you on the mPT2's... oh well the search continues but the IGO-L just made the need to have list.


----------



## mohamed (24/3/14)

Hi Rob ..i also bought the drip atomiser a while back from eciggies and it didnt work to my satisfaction.so what i have done lately was drip on to a normal ce4 style or just fog maxi atomizer by removing the top rubber section covering the coil and to me it works a charm 2 to 3 drops 5 to 7 puffs .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

@Rob Fisher you can't go wrong with a igol. And since you just got ur hands doing coils, this will be definitely be perfect for tasting difference juices in a short matter of time.

All u need to do is change the wick, which is very quick to do and off you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher you can't go wrong with a igol. And since you just got ur hands doing coils, this will be definitely be perfect for tasting difference juices in a short matter of time.
> 
> All u need to do is change the wick, which is very quick to do and off you go.



Thanks @Riaz this certainly seems to be the way to go!


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

I do tastings with my Trident, just make a maxi coil (2-3mm coil) and its easy to rewick and dry burn after every taste.

After every flavour I pull the wick out with a tweezer, dryburn it, if the coil burns from the outside in just give it a quick tweez and pull new wick through! 2mm coil is easy in and out!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Riaz this certainly seems to be the way to go!


Personally I would say go with the IGO-W for 2 reasons, one it is more suited for dual coils and two, most importantly, the setup has post holes (iirc) so mounting the coil will be a lot easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/3/14)

@Rob Fisher , i bought the " Crown " specifically for the purpose of tasting new flavours , it works a treat , it's the same as the IGO l i think .. someone who has can confirm ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Rob Fisher , i bought the " Crown " specifically for the purpose of tasting new flavours , it works a treat , it's the same as the IGO l i think .. someone who has can confirm ..



Thanks Rowan!


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Rob Fisher , i bought the " Crown " specifically for the purpose of tasting new flavours , it works a treat , it's the same as the IGO l i think .. someone who has can confirm ..



Where did you get the crown from if you don't mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

Still very happy with my trident can do dual or single coil and adjust airhole/s accordingly. Brilliant little dripper for tasting and super easy to build having slots in the posts.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

OK so what we (the Royal we as in all you boffins) are saying is that if I am looking for a Juice testing device I need a dripper and the ones recommended are an IGO-L, a Crown and a Trident. Change the wool, burn the coil, add another dash of wool and bingo!

I could of course also order a REO and change little bottles as well.


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so what we (the Royal we as in all you boffins) are saying is that if I am looking for a Juice testing device I need a dripper and the ones recommended are an IGO-L, a Crown and a Trident. Change the wool, burn the coil, add another dash of wool and bingo!
> 
> I could of course also order a REO and change little bottles as well.


Not specifically the IGO-L, the IGO-W is just as good if not a bit better. I think that the IGO-L is being highly recommended over the other IGO drippers is because most of us have the L range as the W and S range are the new models that have recently been released.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Does anyone stock the IGO range locally?


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

I bought mine from CVS, you can check if he still has stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone stock the IGO range locally?



@Cape vaping supplies does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (31/3/14)

What about this ?
http://www.vapeking.co.za/era-rda-mini-dripper-atomizer-rda-era.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

andro said:


> What about this ?
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/era-rda-mini-dripper-atomizer-rda-era.html



Yes very good point @andro! Anyone played with this before? At R90 it's a steal! Will add it to my next shopping basket!


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

andro said:


> What about this ?
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/era-rda-mini-dripper-atomizer-rda-era.html


Very small, very difficult to build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (31/3/14)

Now im gonna sound a bit stupid but what is a rda?


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes very good point @andro! Anyone played with this before? At R90 it's a steal! Will add it to my next shopping basket!


What @Matthee said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Very small, very difficult to build.



Thanks @Matthee... at least it's only R90 and if I get frustrated I can throw it out the window!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

andro said:


> Now im gonna sound a bit stupid but what is a rda?



I'll wait for @Matthee or @TylerD to answer because I'm not sure either!


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

An rda is a rebuildable dripping attomiser.

You rebuild coils for it and then drip on the wick to vape. It does not have a tank so you need to drip when the wick gets a bit dry

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## andro (31/3/14)

Thanks


----------



## devdev (31/3/14)

I have two of those.

Not a bad bit of kit, but doesn't perform quite as well as the IGO. I think because of the size of the chamber.

Building is a little bit of a pain, because of the size, but if you can coil and wick a KF, you will be comfortable working on this thing.

The one that @CraftyZA has ordered has much better post Assembly in my view.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Matthee... at least it's only R90 and if I get frustrated I can throw it out the window!


@Rob Fisher , you will probably lose it before you can throw it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

looks like an ego sized dripper! so putting it on a ego style battery means no sub-ohming. get one of these with a Big Nasty!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

I ordered two of these and they arrived in Vape Mail today... they look like they have lots of potential... drip a drop or two of juice on the wire coil thing and bingo... test your juice!

Epic fail... they are useless and one of them is about 100 yards down the gorge! The other one is in the box labelled "What the hell was I thinking"!

Gurgle, juice in mouth, hardly any vapour...


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Thanks for Rob to test all the trash on our behalf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

I hear you have to clean the coil in those little black drippers with cat urine, then fill it with eliquid without rinsing in water. Gives a very full flavoured vape that way

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I ordered two of these and they arrived in Vape Mail today... they look like they have lots of potential... drip a drop or two of juice on the wire coil thing and bingo... test your juice!
> 
> Epic fail... they are useless and one of them is about 100 yards down the gorge! The other one is in the box labelled "What the hell was I thinking"!
> 
> ...



Tried those as well - quite a long time ago Rob - also an epic fail - they hardly worked at all. I cannot understand why the people who made them thought this was a clever thing to make. Also cannot understand why it's marketed as something to taste and test your juices with. 

At least it wasn't too expensive. We live and learn...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

